# Benrus Ultra-deep



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm trying to find out what I can about this watch - which at the moment amounts to nothing.

Can anyone help, please?

Also, can anyone recommend somewhere to get it serviced & tidied up (not restored) in the UK?

Thanks


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Fascinating Ron, nice post.









I learned something here. 

Ta.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Congrats on the Benrus. Someone at RLT got an auto 60's from me with the same movement as these Benrus! I would class this and the Sky Chief as the 2 most collectable Benrus pieces aside from the Vietnam era and a couple older vintage. The case you can tidy up yourself and it will clean up very nice, polish the crystal too, the movement should be serviced or lubed though

Titus had one too missed it though was nice, from France it was.

Ron do you have those docs full size?

You guys gotta try it on a dark brown croc!

And finally my Super Compressor........ and whats in its belly! inside pics are not my pics but are my watch, and yours, the Benrus 60's autodate movement


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

James, it wouldn't be this one by any chance, would it ? 










Mark


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Great info, thanks - and some great pictures too.

Ron, I think I'll hang onto it for now, but thanks for the offer to dispose of it for me!

If I can get mine to look as good as yours, and James's, I'll be very happy.

I love this style - have a "Compressor" Hamilton on the way - very similar but not as chunky (lugs in particular are slimmer).

Also have an IWC with the super compressor case.

I will post some pics when I get the Hamilton.

Thanks again


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Sparky said:


> James, it wouldn't be this one by any chance, would it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep basically same movement, winder etc. Hope you like that one by the way

So is it Benruss or Benri for plural?


----------

